# ran Aromasin/Exemestane SOLO for 6 weeks WITH BLOODS before and after.



## sylix (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is some back ground first. 

In 2007 i did several cycles of designers, my pct was terrible and that's when the problems started. Over the following years i gained weight, was irritable and got mild gyno. 
I was basically an angry fat slob, i knew allot of my problems were from hormones being out of whack and allot of that was due to my weight. 

About 6 months ago i changed my diet, introduced exercise again, lost 20kgs on fat while getting stronger. 8 weeks ago at (15-16kgs lost) I was feeling 100 times better and decided to go to the doctor and see where my i was at in regards to hormones etc... 

e2 was above normal ranges and test was low for my age (33), DHEA-S was also elevated 
The results are in the before picture. 

2 weeks after that i had sourced my self some Aromasin and started taking it, dosage was 6 mg per day for 4 days , then 3 mg per day since then. 


I got my levels checked again a few days ago to see if it had helped. 
e2 is in range, test is up, SHBG is down, free test is much higher 
The results are in the AFTER image. 


I must note that since the first blood test i have increased all my lifts and lost a further 4-5 kgs. 
I also had a blood test testing only androgens just before i changed my life style and testosterone was at 4 nmol/l, the doctor was a female and extremly unhelpful, i asked her for the tests and she read the results and said "Every thing seems fine" When i went to and endocrinologist (after losing weight and becoming fitter) and showed him the tests he was shocked, my test levels were much better by that stage though. 


http://imgur.com/pi3Fi,76oLt#0 AFTER
http://imgur.com/pi3Fi,76oLt#1 BEFORE


If anyone knows how to embed these let me know and i will.


----------



## boyd.357 (Jan 11, 2012)

very interesting. great thread.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2012)

Another reason Aromasin is an essential part of a solid PCT protocol.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## brazey (Jan 11, 2012)

gmo said:


> another reason aromasin is an essential part of a solid pct protocol.


 
x2


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably could up your Aromasin dose and get an even better effect.

Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome ---aromasin always treated me well.

What was your test value in the after? Did I miss that?

-Matt


----------



## sylix (Jan 11, 2012)

test 19.9 from 14.4
SHBG  31 from. 35
64.2 from 40.9

the effects are mild, but at 3mg a day its what I would expect,  test is closer to my age group average, estrogene is now in range.

I would think a dosage like this would swing normal hormone levels in a favourable direction.
Nothing like juice but much more than any of the OTC test boosters ppl buy. 

I'll bump my dosage to 4 mg and report back in 6 to 8 weeks with more blood trsts.


----------



## MattPorter (Jan 13, 2012)

sylix said:


> test 19.9 from 14.4
> SHBG  31 from. 35
> 64.2 from 40.9
> 
> ...



Taking sodium-d-aspartic acid along with the low dose aromasin would increase test levels even higher no doubt about it.

Have you used such a product in the past?

-Matt


----------



## vancouver (Jan 13, 2012)

Mind telling us whose product you used??? Cheers.


----------



## sylix (Jan 13, 2012)

vancouver said:


> Mind telling us whose product you used??? Cheers.



Im not sure i can mention sources, especially if they are not board sponsors.

But if you do a little _research_ you can find a one _stop_ shop.


----------



## sylix (Jan 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Taking sodium-d-aspartic acid along with the low dose aromasin would increase test levels even higher no doubt about it.
> 
> Have you used such a product in the past?
> 
> -Matt



do you mean sodium D-aspartate? I havent tried it, i have done a little reading on it, it seems to increase aromatase activity as well.

DAA is cheap i might grab some and see how it goes.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 13, 2012)

ResearchStop is top of the line.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> ResearchStop is top of the line.



They'd make a kick ass sponsor here.


----------

